# A little mud video from Chatom,AL



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Its not much,just a little benifit ride.But we had fun.Thought I would share


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice!! Good times found there


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool vid thanks for sharing


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL I think I saw my wife at the beginning.....when I get stuck she bails! Looked like fun.
I have a cousin in Alabama who just the other day told me he had nowhere to ride. Where are some goods places around Tuscaloosa and Birmingham to ride ATV's? Told him I'd ask you guys and let him know. The last place he had was a hunting club and utility area so nowhere to get muddy.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

love that big smo!!!! good vid to man!


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks ,We are gonna have a big ride on Aug 6 for anyone that has nothing to do and is close enough. Look it up on facebook - Wild Hog ATV Riders .The page has all the info just have to let us know on the page if you are coming because they are gonna be cooking, just let me know if you cant find it.I'll sww what I can do to help you find it


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

See if this link works-http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/event.php?eid=179852802068860


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a few more vids. of us


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome vids. Looks like you all had alot of fun. That last RZR was sick. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice vids!!!!


----------

